# Celeriac and Parsnip With Puy Lentils Recipe



## lanalana (Oct 30, 2015)

Serves 2
INGREDIENTS
»  1 medium celeriac, peeled and diced
»  2 large parsnips, peeled and diced
»  1 leek, trimmed and sliced finely
»  2 cloves garlic, peeled and crushed
»  2tbsp olive oil
»  100g Puy lentils
»  3 sprigs thyme
»  250ml water

WHAT TO DO
Heat  oven to 175C, gas 4 and place all vegetables on a roasting tray,  rubbing in the oil and season with a pinch of salt. Roast for 35-40  mins, until just tender

  Meanwhile, cook the Puy lentils in  water with the thyme until al dente  and leave to cool slightly. Either combine  all ingredients and heat  through for  a chunky soup or blend until smooth, adding water if  necessary.

293 calories per serving
Enjoy your meal


----------

